# Medassurant 3 month Test



## SC08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Have anyone taken the test after you have had the training test.  I start training on October 20 and was wondering how was the test after you have worked for 3 months?


----------



## Danyel1971 (Oct 14, 2008)

There is no 3 month test, once you take the first test there isn't another test after that.


----------



## SC08 (Oct 14, 2008)

I was told that on today.  Has anyone else been told that if you just started.


----------



## Danyel1971 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh maybe this is something new that they are doing, but I was told the same thing when I started that there would be another test after 3 months and there wasn't, so maybe they are changing things around, good luck.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 17, 2008)

*MedAssurant*

May I ask how long it took to get hired by MedAssurant ?
Thanks


----------



## Lorene (Oct 20, 2008)

*Med Assurant*

It doesn't take long at all. About a week was all it took for me. But you must be able to work 40 hours.


----------



## Cookie2! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Hiring freeze*

I work for Medassurant and we were told last week they werent hiring anymore people for awhile odd that there is a trainging class starting--


----------



## cinnamon (Oct 23, 2008)

*MEd Assurant is not cool!*

MedAssurant is the worse place to work and they you crappy. I pray for them and hope they get their stuff together. Bad experience and still never got paid after 4 months.


----------



## ruhood (Oct 24, 2008)

Cinnamon, you never received a single paycheck in 4 months of employment???  I would find someone to report this to if I were you!


----------



## demetriary (Oct 25, 2008)

I've been with MA since July and didn't hear about a test since the initial one for hire.


----------

